# The Name of the Wind and A Wise Mans Fear Patrick Rothfuss



## gowph3ar (Jul 9, 2013)

Is anyone else as in love with these books as me. This man has woven such a compelling story and every other chapter has a hidden easter egg which is just great. I mean I cannot say enough about the story. If you have looked into these books please do. I am expecting the Third one to be spectacular aswell.


----------



## MFreako (Jul 9, 2013)

I really enjoyed both books, and I usually dislike this sort of coming-of-age, becoming-a-legend stories, so I guess it says something.


----------



## wordwalker (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, when an author names a chapter "Hope" when it's the one where...

Or he reuses the same opening paragraphs a half-dozen times in different places, each time subtly rephrased...

Or Kvothe "tries for his pipes and..."

Or he finds his own way to escape the siren no man has ever walked away from...

Or...

Well, back to the drawing board, for all of us.


----------



## HabeasCorpus (Jul 10, 2013)

Rothfuss, through Kvothe, does a fair bit of bashing of the traditional cliches - and then uses them, though I suppose it isn't the cliches themselves he bashes, just the way it's done.  A lot of it came across as pretty arrogant, but that could be the character I'm picking up there and not the author.  Regardless, I enjoy the easter egg hunt.  Funny though, I don't really enjoy the first time through in just reading the story, it's more of an exercise in seeing if I was right.  Then going back for the eggs keeps me around and appreciates the depth of the story.


----------



## gowph3ar (Jul 10, 2013)

In an interview someone ask Pat if Kvothe could be trusted as a nararator of his story and pat just smiled. I think alot of what Kvothe tells us is what he thinks happened and we all know hes a liar who starts rumors about himself.


----------



## xerolee (Jul 10, 2013)

I just finished a name of the wind, I really enjoyed it. Just bought A Wise Mans Fear. I find his writing very fluid and beautiful. I found Kvothe to be very arrogant, but I am sure Rothfuss intended this to be so. I think Kvothe can be trusted to narrate his story, as a adult I find him a lot more humble. But was such a amazing read.


----------

